# Philips 21PT8468C/77 con falla en la pantalla (con imagen)



## soydeboca7 (Ene 30, 2014)

Hola amigos,tengo este tv el cual el chasis desconozco porque no lo dice en la placa,solo tiene este numero 5800-A3P620-0000.El aparato presenta un falla aparentemente en la etapa vertical,yo le cambie los 3 capacitores de la zona,el ic vertical recibe la tension desde el flyback y son +14v y -14v,y estan correctas.Subo una imagen de la falla para que vean mejor.Saludos. ...

La falla en imagen.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 30, 2014)

Amigo, bueno, chequea todas las tensiones del secundario de fuente.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Ene 30, 2014)

Amigos,efectivamente era el yugo,probe con otro y el problema se soluciono,pero ahora tengo otro,la pantalla se ve con manchas y estaba viendo que este tv no viene PTC,me parece que trae un pequeño trafo.Como hago para quitar las manchas?



Este es lo que trae como PTC.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Ene 30, 2014)

Acomodando el yugo pude sacar las manchas,pero para variar ahora me aparecen unas rayas como de retrazo.Los filtros del vertical son nuevos.


----------



## dantonio (Ene 30, 2014)

Efectivamente ese elemento señalado es un thermistor de 9 Ohm (dos patas), 
el código interno de Philips es: 9965-100-04865. En cuanto a esas rayas que 
dices visualizar faltaría saber si has reemplazo ese yugo por otro idéntico o no.  
Saludos.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Ene 30, 2014)

El yugo que le puse no es el mismo,es uno que tenia aca.



Amigos ya casi que lo tengo,pude solucionar el tema de las lineas,no puedo creer lo que era,era el ic vertical que no estaba apoyado sobre su disipador,se me da por tocarlo y estaba hirviendo,le puse un poco mas de grasa siliconada y lo ajuste al disipador y las rayas se fueron,se ve que cuando se calienta hace esa falla.Ahora,de a poco voy ajustando la pantalla,pero queria saber si por el modo service puedo darle un toque fino,ya pude entrar pero no conozco las siglas del menu de servicio,se las paso a detallar a ver si alguien las conoce y me dice cuales son las de los ajustes de pantalla.
B/W BALANCE
DRI R
DRI G
DRI B
CUT R
CUT G
COOL DR
COOL DG
COOL DB
COOL CR
COOL CG
WARM DR
WARM DG
WARM DB
WARM CR
WARM CG
BT
CT
Esa es la lista complta que me aparece en la pantalla.Saludos.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Ene 30, 2014)

Amigos,ya casi tengo listo el tv,me falta unicamente arreglarle una falla de la pantalla,es como el efecto cojin pero no es de ESTE-OESTE,es en la parte superior de la pantalla que se doble la imagen.Mando una foto.


----------



## dantonio (Ene 31, 2014)

Ese defecto que aparece en la parte superior de la pantalla se debe a la falta de 
adaptación adecuada del nuevo yugo. Con respecto a los ajustes y la identificación 
por sus abreviaturas la encontrará en este link:
https://www.mediafire.com/?h1z57v181s7hc3e
Como observará son varias más las páginas que contienen a su vez muchos más ítem 
disponibles en el modo de servicio, por lo tanto, debe en este caso centrarse en lo 
referente a los ajustes de geometría, particularmente del vertical. Aún así es posible 
que no alcance a resolver el problema a satisfacción, en ese caso, debería intentar 
modificar levemente algún/algunos valor/valores entre los componentes de la etapa 
de salida vertical para por lo menos tratar de engañar visualmente la falla hasta 
donde sea posible.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Ene 31, 2014)

Amigos,me he surgido un problema,no puedo sacar al tv del modo service.Probe desconectarlo de la red y nada,al ratito de encenderlo,pone la leyenda FACTORY en la pantalla y no puedo hacer nada.


----------



## dantonio (Ene 31, 2014)

Debería descargar el archivo que le he indicado anteriormente y 
seguir paso a paso lo señalado en el apartado 8.3 del mismo.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Ene 31, 2014)

Ya pude sacar el "Factory" de la pantalla.El tema del pliego arriba y abajo lo pude disimular un poco,pero no logre sacarlo.


----------



## dantonio (Ene 31, 2014)

OK, creo que no queda nada por lo menos de mi parte por explicitar.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Ene 31, 2014)

Ya pude salir de factory,pero no pude sacar las curvas en las parte superior e inferior de la pantalla.Estaba pensando,capaz que alguno de uds me corrige,si cambio alguno de los capacitores del vertical podre disimularla un poco?



Subo una imagen del vertical para ver si alguno me tira una idea para modificar algo.


----------

